# how to measure saddle height?



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

Hello

They are posting on cyclingnews.com pictures of pro's bikes and some data about how they are set up. I was just wondering about how they are measuring the distance between bottom bracket and top of saddle. To be more specific, what is actually the top of the saddle? the highest reaching part of the saddle, or the part of the saddle that's along the line continuing the seat tube/seat post, or the part of the saddle where your bones actually rest?
I'm asking this because the bikes posted there seem to have the saddles set up very high. 

10x


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I do it from the center of the BB in a straight line up the center of the seat tube and the seat post to wherever that intersects the top of the saddle.

I also measure from the BB, straight up (as in 90 degrees to the ground) and then measure the tip saddle from that line (in space.) 

One little tip - go buy a tape measure and grind the edges of the little grabber on the end so that it will fit inside the 8mm opening in the crank bolt. Makes measuring really easy.

But none of this makes any difference in how high a saddle ends up. Pros are like that because they're capable of riding in that position.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

I measure from the bottom pedal with the crank in line with the seat tube to the top of the saddle in that same line. That way if I set up a bike with a slightly different crank length, it's automatically compensated.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*SW's got it right*



Spoke Wrench said:


> I measure from the bottom pedal with the crank in line with the seat tube to the top of the saddle in that same line. That way if I set up a bike with a slightly different crank length, it's automatically compensated.


I've never understood the measuring systems that key off the BB axle, when crank lengths vary by 0.5 cm or more. That said, there's a +/- 8mm or so range of "what's right" anyway, so setting your bike up exactly like somebody else's doesn't make sense anyway. Set your pedal-to-saddle top at 109% of your cycling inseam as a startin point, and then go up or down from there as you find what works best for you.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

All my bikes have the same crank arm length except the MTB, so I measure from the center of the BB. I do think measuring from the pedal can be superior when changing from different pedal systems, but then you also have different cleats.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*saddles aren't high...*

The saddles look high because the frame size is small, not because the saddle is high. Take a look at a pro race and you won't see riders with nearly fully extended legs. As others noted, saddle height is normally measured from the center of the BB to the top of the saddle, along the center of the seat tube. This is fine for a given bike, but if you have two bikes with significantly different seat tube angles, it's not perfectly accurate. When I use the same saddle on two bikes, I take a measurement to the lower edge of the saddle, at a specific distance from the nose. This way, you get a true comparison of the height, at exactly the same angle and assure the same maximum leg extension on both bikes.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

*saddle height*

Hello again,

Well I was asking because i've seen that pro's that are 5 cm less tall than I am are riding with equal or 3-4 cm more saddle height. I know this is a personal thing, and I'm very sure I can only ride well with my current setup(pedal to place of the saddle where I actually sit on ~ 100% of my inseam ). I'm also aware that I'm sitting pretty low compared to any other guys around here. I was just wondering if there's something wrong with my position.
Anyway i'm 186 cm tall have a 92 inseam and with 170 cm cranks, i've got a bb-to -saddle height of 74cm.

thank you all for your feedback


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*way too low...*

Your inseam is 9cm more than mine and your saddle height is only 3cm more. Have you measured your inseam to saddle-like crotch contact in bare feet?

www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit

My rough rule of thumb is to rasie the saddle until the leg is fully extended (knee locked) at the bottom of the stroke, with the foot horizontal. From there, lower the saddle about 2cm to put some bend in the leg. This height is lower than most folks on this forum report.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Here's the answer*



brblue said:


> I'm very sure I can only ride well with my current setup(pedal to place of the saddle where I actually sit on ~ 100% of my inseam.


By any measure, if the figures you provide are correct, your saddle is 7-8 cm too low. You should strongly consider raising your saddle a half cm at a time, adjusting to the change, and then raising it again. While you may well have adapted to your super-low position, that does not make it right. Working toward a normal position will serve you well if you allow enough time for adaptation after each raise of the saddle.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

*saddle height*

Hello
Yes I measured my inseam with bare feet. The thing is,I have ridden the entire last year with 2 cm more saddle height, but my performance wasn't that great. I somehow had to push larger gears and did not sit very comfortable. 'Spinning' did'nt work well at all. I also had very little endurance, compared to using my actual position. So i ended up lowering my saddle about 2-3 mm every few weeks  (I didn't ride more or less then previous or after changing saddle position)


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*what about saddle fore/aft??*

How have you been setting the saddle fore/aft position? Lowering the saddle by 3cm for instance, also moves it forward by about 1cm. The method I explained is about as low as I've ever used and few riders have their saddle any lower. I also have my knee about 2cm behind the pedal spindle, which I think allows me to apply more torque, but I still spin a high cadence.

Can't say that I understand why a particular saddle height would "force" you to use big gears. Do you mean that the higher saddle didn't allow you to spin a normal 90-100 rpm cadence? Usually, a saddle height that forces the leg into a near full extension would inhibit cadence, but lowering the saddle by 1-2cm is enough to establish plenty of bend in the leg.

With very few exceptions, you'll see saddle heights of 10-12cm less than inseam, if the inseam, is accurately measured.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*also check out those cranks*



brblue said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Well I was asking because i've seen that pro's that are 5 cm less tall than I am are riding with equal or 3-4 cm more saddle height. I know this is a personal thing, and I'm very sure I can only ride well with my current setup(pedal to place of the saddle where I actually sit on ~ 100% of my inseam ). I'm also aware that I'm sitting pretty low compared to any other guys around here. I was just wondering if there's something wrong with my position.
> Anyway i'm 186 cm tall have a 92 inseam and with 170 cm cranks, i've got a bb-to -saddle height of 74cm.
> ...


This is in addition to other replies.....

if you are really 186cm tall and you have a 92 cm rider's inseam than your 170mm cranks are most likely too short. You need 175mm cranks, most likely. I have 83 cm inseam and can ride 170 and 172.5 mm cranks equally well (i.e. ~90+ average cadence). You are too tall for 170 mm cranks IMHO. 

Are both your legs the same length?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

bimini offered a great tip for measuring straight up from the bottom bracket on the General Discussion board. He uses a drywall T square. Works great.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

Hello

Ok, my legs seem to be the same length , and longer cranks, that i've got to try. Actually, I've never tried to sit 6 cm higher than I am sitting right now, since my high position-high cadence tries all ended with me being toast after 50~70km. I'll do some more testing though. As for the saddle, i'm using an old S.I. Flite, on top of a 'straight' seatpost (no seatpost offset).My saddle is set back as much as possible.


----------

